# The Matrix : Reloaded **REVIEWED**



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

well there is a lot of hype about this film out there.....

and the trailer's are one of the finest bunch to be seen.... !

This film has Great action scenes Â .... a great soundtrack Â ....... visually it is stunning Â ........ & Keanu is surprisingly impressive Â 










but rather this is a case of comparing the Phathom Menance to the original Star Wars Trilogy... Â :-/ Â  :-/

and it had the odd irrelevant, annoying and time consuming sub-plots which was just delaying the rest of the film...... why on earth do we need to have a whole segment about the family affairs of an operator who happened to be related to the brothers on board the original... eh ! ? not needed.... and lets not even start of the on the Morpheus love triangle.. not needed !!!!! 

and I know it is a 2 part film, so more will be revealed in the next film.. which is why the 'Smith' character will be there & revealed more in the final part.... although he did do WAY too much 'chatting' in this part... Â : ... as for the french speaking guy, did they pick that out of a collection of baddies from a Bond film ! Â 

The action scene are worth the money ! & are again setting new benchmarks for movies.... Â   BUT.. since the original Matrix... these martial arts fight scenes have been copied by almost everyone.. so after a while it does 'almost' feel like 'another' fight scene... but the scenes, the effects & the visual display's are so stunning that the makers have amazingly raised the standards again Â   which makes the film worth it's money Â 

It was always going to be difficult to even match the first Matrix as this was so original in a movie industry that had thought it had done everything before ! It's success was that it got on with the fun & and the action without having to bother about detailed sub-plots or storylines......... and when the Matrix Reloaded finally does get going, it does impress Â  and then suddenly ends very abruptly Â  when you are wanting more (very clever Â ;D )

The Matrix reloaded is still a GOOD FILM, I would give it 4 out of 5, ....... but in order to make 2 films the makers HAD to give it more story & reason (so hang in there !) and there are certainly are a fair few twists to keep you guessing into the final part Â 

but again after all the hype I was still expecting to see a film as great as the original and I was a bit disappointed Â :'(, Â but this still is a good film and would recommended it to all of your, just make sure you listen well otherwise you may miss what they are saying !!

bring on the Matrix Revolution !


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

and watch out for the Audi A8 !


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> )........ & Keane is surprisingly impressive Â


Is that Roy or Robbie?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

> Is that Roy or Robbie? Â


 : : :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The power of the modify button ;D


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

> The power of the modify button Â ;D


the power of the.....


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

> BUT.. since the original Matrix... these martial arts fight scenes have been copied by almost everyone.. so after a while it does 'almost' feel like 'another' fight scene...


Those martial arts scenes were in HK cinema before Keano was even Ted ;D


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Just been to see matrix reloaded. Action special effects good, car chase outstanding. Philosophy and reflection simply gibberish and waste of space. Keanu is possibly one of the worst actors ever. Would not look out of place on the set of east enders. Con with a semi ending to get us to go to matrix revolution but guess what when part3 comes out i'll be there.


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Watched it yesterday.

I loved it.

If I had to criticise, it would be to say that there was too much "exposition", which is when dialogue is used to explain the plot. Â The particularly bad point was when Smith met Neo for the first time. Â The meeting with the bearded know-it-all was also a bit OTT in my opinion. Â They should trust to people's imagination and intelligence a bit more.

The fight scenes were excellent and Keanu has improved. Â Nice having to do that for a living I would say.

They were some interesting previews of some "must see" films coming including Bad Boys 2, T3, Last Samurai and Anger Management.

I am definitely down for the next Matrix later on this year but then again.. you already knew I would say that.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

how many people stayed for the cool preview for the next Matrix film after the credits? Almost worth sitting through 7 mins of the worlds most boring credits....   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com - check out the Matrix Reloaded review too!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> how many people stayed for the cool preview for the next Matrix film after the credits? Almost worth sitting through 7 mins of the worlds most boring credits....
> 
> Bash
> www.bashthemonkey.com - check out the Matrix Reloaded review too!!


Damn - MISSED IT!  Will have to go see the movie again - what a shame *not*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> how many people stayed for the cool preview for the next Matrix film after the credits? Almost worth sitting through 7 mins of the worlds most boring credits.


Unfortunately after sitting through 2 hrs of the worlds most boring film it would have been too much...


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

an unbeliever!! Burn him !!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I took the blue pill


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Saw this on Sunday, very dissapointing. It could have been so good.

The mumbo jumbo gibberish philosophical junk, the fight scenes are too long and boring. Reeves acting is shocking, it wasn't that bad in the first film. There were probably 10 mins of dialogue throughout the whole film. Why is Agent Smith back? what is he actually doing.

The car chase is good though.

Doubt I'll see the next one though.....

Simon


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Will drugs enhance my enjoyment - or is it better to be pissed when I see it?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just get pissed and dont bother seeing it...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

We saw it yesterday - well worth the wait.

Someone told me to wait after the credits had finished but I could nae be fecked......what does the next film look like?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

well it looks like we have a clear split - so let's decide it the old fashion way - fight!

First man to die, loses

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I saw it last night. I can see the arguements behind both the love and hate opinions.

Overall, I have to say I thought it was thoroughly enjoyable. I really can't understand how anyone could actually find it boring but there you go.

Yes there were loads of plot holes, some of the dialogue was naff, I'm not sure what relevance Smith had and what his reason d'etre was, some of the fight scenes happened for the sake of it but COME ON !! That was NOT a boring film !!! And what did you think you were going in to see anyway? Sense and Sensibility? NO! You were going in to see a kick-arse action flick !

The plot did progress - though clearly not as much as the first film (never gonna happen - the first film had the 'mystery' factor), the fight scenes were fantastic, the car chase....no comment required!

The most disappointing element for me was that more was not made of The Virus Twins.

I'd be quite happy to go and watch it all again tomorrow though ;D ;D

Roll on Matrix 3 ;D


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

And here is the trailer for Matrix : Revolutions...

http://www.tomcoleman.co.uk/sample/ctp-teaser-revolutions.mpg

I am just too good to you guys......looks like even more Agent Smiths in this one 

Simon

PS It is in a Cyberlink PowerDVD codec, so won't work in Windows Media Player, use WinDVD or Power DVD.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

> We saw it yesterday - Â well worth the wait.
> 
> Someone told me to wait after the credits had finished but I could nae be fecked......what does the next film look like?


interesting.... (?).. but after the world's longest list of credits.. I almost missed it........... although it was quite short..... but teasing...... :-/

bring on the Revolution 8)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

seen it - liked it a lot but didn't love it like I did the first one.

I'm normally pretty good with keeping up the plotlines but can someone explain the end with the archetect for me?

Did it mean (whoops - can I write a spoiler here????)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

TTaff - I can explain it to you. Â If you really want me to then send an IM.
Amir


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

TTaff -

basically - There's the dude that did that over and over again with the other dude from the first film, Also the two other dudes who are with the first dude from the first film have become more dude-like in their abilities.

Now, the three dudes need to find the keymaker dude (who's being held by that dude, with the two shiny dudes and the bird) so they can try to get to the dude.

The agent dude, who is now just a dude also pops up to have special effects laden fights with the dude from the first film.

The dudes (almost all of them except the dude and that other dude - both from the first film) have a chase with dudes becoming dudes and vice versa.

The oracle dude now hangs out with some other dude (Jet Li wanted too much money so it looks like they cloned that dude) and the dude sees them to see what the dude can reveal.

In the end all the dudes are somewhat buggered and most of the dudes will have to wait for the next film to see what becomes of the dude (from the first film)

Oh.....and just to clarify - the dudes from the first film (all of them) are not always sure of what's going on.

Clear as mud.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS watch out for that cool bit with those dudes.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

what's a Nubian?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

> what's a Nubian?


the dude Hooper may know


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

and already on DVD !

Matrix Reloaded on DVD


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

its the 3 disk SVCD spliced onto DVD so the picture is 7.6/10 (as voted by the..er..nice people who do this sort of thing )

Now, who do we know that can get these..... ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> what's a Nubian?
> 
> the dude Hooper may know


At last a man who knows! From this passage (bad language in full effect)

INT. COMIC BOOK CONVENTION LECTURE HALL - DAY

HOOPER fills the frame. He comes off like a typical, pro-black/anti-white homeboy.

HOOPER
For years in this industry whenever an African-American character - hero or villain - was introduced usually by white artists and writers - they got slapped with racist names that singled them out as *******: Black Panther, Black Lightning, Black Goliath, Black Mantra, Black Talon, Black Spider, Black Hand, Black Falcon, Black Cat..

VOICE FROM CROWD
She's white.

HOOPER
She is?
(beat)
Well bust this - regardless.

(holds up comic)
Now my book, `White-Hating ****', doesn't have any of that bullshit. The hero's name is Maleekwa, and he's a descendant of the black tribe that established the first society on the planet, while all you European mother fuckers were still hiding in caves and shit, all terrified of the sun. He's a strong role model that a young black reader can look up to, `Cause I'm here to tell you - the chickens are comin' home to roost, ya'll: the black man's no longer gonna play the minstrel in the medium of comics and Sci-Fi/Fantasy! We're keeping it real, and we're gonna get respect - by any means necessary!

During the speech, Holden and Banky enter and sit up front.

HOLDEN
(calling out)
Bullshit! Lando Calrissian was a black man, and he got to fly the Millennium Falcon!

Hooper whips his head around, looking for the source of the comment

HOOPER
Who said that??

HOLDEN
(standing)
I did! Lando Calrissian is a positive black role model in the realm of Science Fiction/Fantasy.

HOOPER
Fuck Lando Calrissian! Uncle Tom ******! Always some white boy gotta invoke `the holy trilogy'! Bust this -those movies are about how the white man keeps the brother man down - even in a galaxy far, far away. Check this shit. You got cracker farm-boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy - blond hair, blue eyes. And then you've got Darth Vader: the blackest brother in the galaxy. Nubian God.

BANKY
What's a Nubian?

HOOPER
Shut the fuck up! Now Vader, he's a spiritual brother, with the force and all that shit. Then this cracker Skywalker gets his hands on a light- saber, and the boy decides he's gonna run the fucking universe - gets a whole Klan of whites together, and they're gonna bust up Vader's `hood the Death Star. Now what the fuck do you call that!

BANKY
Intergalactic Civil War!

HOOPER
Gentrification. They're gonna drive our the black element, to make the galaxy quote, unquote `safe' for white folks.

HOLDEN
But Vader turns, out to be Luke's father. And in Jedi, they become friends.

HOOPER
Don't make me bust a cap in your ass, yo! Jedi's the most insulting installment, because Vader's beautiful, black visage is sullied when he pulls off his mask to reveal a feeble, crusty white man! They're trying to tell us that deep inside, we all want to be white!

BANKY
Well isn't that true!

Hooper explodes, He pulls a nine millimeter from his belt, draws on Banky and fires. Banky goes down, falling forward into the crowd The crowd screams and starts toscatter, Hooper jumps over the table and raises his fists in the air.

HOOPER
BLACK RAGE! BLACK RAGE!! I'LL KILL ANY WHITE FOLKS I LAY MY MOTHER FUCKIN' EYES ON!!!

The Film? Chasing Amy

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Saw the film at the weekend and loved it.

IMHO : As for Agent Smith....remember the end of The Matrix! He doubted everything after being beaten by Neo, and unplugged. The Matrix sees him as an obsolete program which has gone wrong or failed. Agent Smith is fighting the system and deletion (in some ways he has become kind of human in his way of thinking). He wants revenge on Neo. He is existing within the Matrix as a rogue program.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Agent Smith is an awesome character  Very cool indeedy...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> As for Agent Smith....remember the end of The Matrix! He doubted everything after being beaten by Neo, and unplugged. The Matrix sees him as an obsolete program which has gone wrong or failed. Agent Smith is fighting the system and deletion (in some ways he has become kind of human in his way of thinking). He wants revenge on Neo. He is existing within the Matrix as a rogue program. Â


Nice one Giles - can u explain Quantum mechanics next then Â


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport - Hopefully this will start you off in the right direction.

The best way of starting is to look at the history of Quantum Mechanics and how it arose.
In the early part of the 20th century scientists finally derived a model of the atom. In this
model, an atom was supposed to consist of various subatomic particles like protons, neutrons
and electrons. The atom had a nucleus of heavy particles and these were either protons, or a
combination of protons and neutrons. Orbiting around the nucleus there were electrons
which were much smaller than either protons or neutrons (approx 1800 times smaller).
However, each proton was considered to have a fixed electric charge of +1, the neutron had
no charge and the electron had a fixed electric charge of -1. The units of the charge don't
matter for this explanation.
The idea was that all stable atoms had to be electrically neutral overall. So if the atom had say
2 protons, then it would also need to have 2 electrons, so that the overall charges balanced
out. Each different type of atom was one distinct element on the chemical periodic table. So
the simplest atom, which consisted of just one proton and one electron was Hydrogen, the first
element in the periodic table of elements. The next one had two protons, two neutrons and
two electrons and was Helium, the second element in the periodic table and so on. The
number of neutrons didn't affect the overall charge (because neutrons are neutral) and in
general in most atoms, the number of protons and neutrons was equal. Atoms in which the
numbers of protons and neutrons were NOT equal were determined to be a particular element
based ONLY on the number of protons, and the variants with different neutron counts were
called isotopes of that element.
Anyway, by studying the elements, chemists and physicists realised that if you heated up atoms
of any particular element, they would start to emit light - and the light had specific colours
depending on the element. Sodium would give intense yellow, Strontium would give bright
red, Copper would give blue-green and so on. Some property of the atom somehow made
these colours.
In 1905 Albert Einstein came up with a new theory - he found that elements also responded to
certain colours of light, and that by shining light on metals he could cause a voltage to appear
across the metal. This was called the Photoelectric effect and was the thing that made Einstein
famous and won him the Nobel prize.
Scientists already knew that electrical phenomena were due to the flow of electrons - so with
Einstein's discovery they realised that somehow light and electrons were intimately connected.
And it was Einstein who proposed that when the light hit the atoms, somehow the energy of
the light was absorbed and caused the electrons to bounce out of the atoms and to move
around outside, where their movements could be detected as electric current.The colours of the light that caused the electrons to move in any particular element were the
same as the colours emitted when that element was heated to incandescence.
Einstein managed to prove that the different colours of light had different energies and so it
followed that electrons were bound to atoms by certain amounts of energy. And that in
different atoms, the electrons had different energy levels.
All that was needed now, was to somehow work out exactly what the energy levels were for
any given atom, and from that it would be possible to predict exactly what colours of light
would be emitted or absorbed by that atom. It didn't seem that difficult at first.
A Danish scientist called Niels Bohr tried to do the calculation. He thought he could make a
simple model of the atom and work out the energies using known physics. He started with
Hydrogen because it was the simplest atom.
Bohr worked out that the electron was rather like a ball tied to a string which was whirled
around the atom. It was easy to see that the string was in fact the electrical force between
the positive proton and the negative electron. And it was quite easy to come up with an
equation for this force. Since the electron didn't go flying off into space, and stayed with the
atom, it followed that the centrifugal force experienced by the electron would have to be
exactly equal to the attraction between the proton and electron. In that way the atom would
be stable. And it was also quite easy to work out this centrifugal force as well.
But Bohr hit a problem! For many years scientists had known that if you accelerated a
charged object, that object would start to emit radiation. He suddenly realised that his
electron whirling around the atom was a charged object, and that it was accelerating. Yet,
under normal conditions, the atom DIDN'T emit any radiation!
You might be confused at this point. How is the electron ACCELERATING? Surely it's just
whirling around the atom at constant speed? Yes, it is, this is true. But the definition of
velocity is a constant speed in a constant direction. If the direction changed, then the velocity
would technically change (because velocity is a vector), and the definition of acceleration was
a changing velocity. So technically, because the electron was going in a circle, its direction
was constantly changing and so it was accelerating, even though it's overall speed was
constant!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

giles...

please check your TT for any stray exhaust fumes that may be entering the interior cabin........

call it a hunch ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

ah....but can you explain the plot of The English Patient ...........and make it interesting?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Anthony Minghella's The English Patient is an unashamedly traditional sweeping romantic epic; broad in scope and intense in its emotion. Set during the final days of the Second World War, the film tells the story of the eponymous patient, a hideously burnt man pulled from the wreckage of the biplane he was piloting. Tended by a French nurse in a ruined Italian monastery, slowly his past begins to unfurl, and we learn of the events that caused his present condition. All the while, we are unsure as to whether this dying, pain-wracked individual is all that he says he is, with suspicions rife that he may have been a spy or a traitor. Based on the award-winning novel, the plot of The English Patient is then a classic one of intrigue, betrayal and passionate romance.

Performances throughout are compelling and impressive. Ralph Fiennes is perfectly cast in the lead role, both in the flashback scenes (where he is a dashing figure of a man, yet still exuding the potential for betrayal), and in the sections of the film set in the monastery, where he portrays the fatalistic emotions of a dying man with power and sympathy. Kristin Scott-Thomas makes a convincing femme fatale here, an English rose in the Cairo heat and dust, but with a high and volatile sexual charge. And in the monastery, Juliette Binoche turns in a tender and compassionate performance as the nurse, giving up much to care for this doomed case that she feels a strange affinity for. Willem Defoe also impresses as a US agent who turns up in Italy and may just know the patient's secret; and there are also many additional fine performances, making the film a sum of many talents.

Minghella directs the tale with style and tenderness, turning up the romance factor of the original novel so that few will leave the cinema unmoved by the emotional depth of what they have seen. Some of the segues between the scenes in the monastery and those in the desert are excellently realised, such as golden undulating dunes becoming white linen sheets, or a musical refrain being picked up in one setting and carried forward to the next. The two locales complement each other well, with the sweltering red heat of the desert being balanced by the humid blue tones of Italy, and the cinematography excels - particularly in the desert with the broad, sweeping expanses of sand and mountain, with the heat almost tangible. Minghella also captures the intensity of the relationship between Fiennes and Scott-Thomas, emphasising their attraction and lust without descending into the realms of cheap tawdriness.

As a whole, The English Patient is a masterpiece. Although lengthy (at just under three hours), it uses the time well, never dragging and allowing characters and relationships to develop on-screen. Well-deserved of its Oscar success, the film is the best I have seen this year by far, and will live in my memory for a long time to come. Intensely moving and affecting, it is a triumph of plot, character and intelligent, thematic film-making and cannot be recommended highly enough.

Bash - come to think of it. No I can't make it sound interesting.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

eh?...what? urg?

Sorry.......dozed off after'Anthony Minghella's The English Patient'

what did I miss?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Giles. Get out more mate. ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Google + Copy + Paste = Lots of time to get out.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

this is probably the only film i've ever watched in the cinema and wanted to walk out off - the worrying thing is that my dad loves The English Patient

So it must appeal to the older veiwers.

What do you think?

sorry.

The older codgers on the forum probably ar hard of hearing - WHAT DO YOU THING? IS THE ENGLISH PATIENT BETTER THE OLDER YOU GET?

Bless them - probably drooling into their cupholders sitting at green light in the TTs.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

English Patient:

Good Cinematography

Rubbsh girlie up-itself film

IMHO


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Amen to that.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

